# 1858 Pietta 44



## 730waters (Jul 19, 2016)

Got a new 1858 Pietta 44 muzzleloading pistol for Christmas Last year and haven't had a chance to load and shoot yet. Thought I would try on deer if I can get proficient enough with it. Anyone here have one of these and use it to deer and hog hunt?? I am going to load according to the manual 28 grains of Pyrodex. But, will probably start with 25, 26 grains to be safe. I will use round balls but would like to try conicals. If you have experience with both of these on deer , hogs please let me know. Just curious as to the how it does in the real world.
Thanks for all your sharing of info. 
Dp


----------



## 95g atl (Jul 19, 2016)

730waters said:


> Got a new 1858 Pietta 44 muzzleloading pistol for Christmas Last year and haven't had a chance to load and shoot yet. Thought I would try on deer if I can get proficient enough with it. Anyone here have one of these and use it to deer and hog hunt?? I am going to load according to the manual 28 grains of Pyrodex. But, will probably start with 25, 26 grains to be safe. I will use round balls but would like to try conicals. If you have experience with both of these on deer , hogs please let me know. Just curious as to the how it does in the real world.
> Thanks for all your sharing of info.
> Dp



subscribed......
I have the same gun.  
I've shot it before, but not at game.

From what I read, shot placement is crucial and may not be a DRT type of shot.  May be tracking the animal.  

Curious to hear from others.


----------



## Kanook (Jul 20, 2016)

I use a Ruger Old Army (think bigger 1858) with round balls for hunting.

I have moulds to make my own balls and conicals. The balls are far more accurate but they are lighter. Accuracy trumps weight.

Added, just realized my avatar is my Ruger and first Deer harvest with it.


----------



## Apex Predator (Aug 9, 2016)

I'll be hunting with my Ruger Old Army this year.  I'm shooting the Lee 225 grain conical ahead of 40 grains of Pyrodex.  It shoots well, but I had to buy a taller front sight blade to get the rounds on target.  It's as stout of a load as you'll shoot out of a BP six shooter, but still what I would consider a minimum for deer/hogs.  Some kill them with round balls, but I wanted a little more.


----------



## 95g atl (Aug 10, 2016)

Apex Predator said:


> I'm shooting the Lee 225 grain conical ahead of 40 grains of Pyrodex.  .



From what I understand, 40 grains in MAX load in this gun, right?   I haven't been up that far yet, don't have much round count in mine.  Lots of smoke and dog gone cleaning it is a royal hassle.  haha


----------



## snuffy (Aug 14, 2016)

I bought one yesterday and am having a hard time finding 44 cal. brushes and jags for cleaning. Any suggestions? 
Also what diameter balls would you recommend?


----------



## snuffy (Aug 14, 2016)

I am kinda slow sometimes ( ok all the time) just realized I can use my 44 Mag. stuff for cleaning.
Just got back from Bass Pro in Macon. They stopped selling Goex. Anyone know who around Atlanta or south that does sell it?


----------



## trial&error (Aug 21, 2016)

snuffy said:


> I am kinda slow sometimes ( ok all the time) just realized I can use my 44 Mag. stuff for cleaning.
> Just got back from Bass Pro in Macon. They stopped selling Goex. Anyone know who around Atlanta or south that does sell it?



Are you aware that you have to find the one employee at bass pro that knows they have a magazine area in the back of the store where the black powder is legally stored?


----------



## Apex Predator (Aug 22, 2016)

I seriously doubt your Pietta is rated for 40 grains of powder.  I would call the manufacturer if it's not clear in the manual.


----------



## snuffy (Aug 23, 2016)

trial&error said:


> Are you aware that you have to find the one employee at bass pro that knows they have a magazine area in the back of the store where the black powder is legally stored?



Yes they usually keep empty cans on the shelf and you have to ask for them to get it. 
First person I asked didn't know second said they did not carry black powder anymore.

I don't know if it is just this store or all Bass Pro's. I wrote Bass Pro but never got a response.

I am going to bite the bullet and order online.


----------



## SASS249 (Aug 23, 2016)

You can always find real black powder at Deercreek in Marietta.


----------



## trial&error (Aug 23, 2016)

Apex Predator said:


> I seriously doubt your Pietta is rated for 40 grains of powder.  I would call the manufacturer if it's not clear in the manual.



I remember calling the manufacturer and in their broken english they stood by what was printed.  I honestly don't remember what level I was able to be brave enough to load it up to.  I made a powder measure just for this gun and if memory serves it was an sks brass casing trimmed down some.  Most of my stuff is still packed up from a recent move so I cannot verify.  By all means call them yourself to verify the load.


----------

